# Fish & Chip Babies.



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Pattern below is copied from the site;

http://scottishcountryhouse.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/fish-and-chip-babies-knitting-patter...

Here are the original knitting patterns which are circulated worldwide:

Jumper/Vest:
8 Ply Yarn (double knitting)
5mm needles (tight knitters) or 4.5mm needles (loose knitters)
Cast on 44 stitches
Work 18 Rows in K2, P2 rib
Work 30 Rows stocking stitch (1 row plain, 1 row purl)
Cast on 12 stitches at beginning of next 2 rows and at the same time change to K2, P2 (for sleeve)
Rib 22 more rows.
Next row: Rib 21, cast off 26 stitches, rib 21
Next row: Rib 21, cast on 26 stitches, rib 21
Work 22 rows in K2, P2 rib
Cast off 12 stiches at beginning of next 2 rows
Work 30 rows stocking stitch
Work 18 rows, K2, P2 rib
Cast off

Eagle eyed amongst you will notice that I tinkered with the original pattern when I was knitting and that the pattern is a little vague regarding the rib across the sleeve area!! They do ask that you dont use white or baby pastels as theyre unlikely to be washed.

The ones above are knit from double knitting crepe and weigh approx. 70g each. (Ill add more weights as I try them out for a guide)

Beanie:

8 Ply Yarn (double knitting)
5mm needles (tight knitters) or 4.5mm needles (loose knitters)
Cast on 64 stitches
Work 14 rows in (K 1, P 1) rib.
Knit 24 rows, or work until 11 cm from cast-edge
Shape Crown as follows:
Row 1 : K 6 K 2 tog; repeat to end of row (56stitches)
Row 2 : Knit.
Row 3 : K 5, K 2 tog; repeat to end of row. (48 stitches).
Row 4 : Knit
Row 5 : K 4, K 2 tog; repeat to end of row (40 stitches)
Row 6 : Knit
Continue decreasing in this manner until (K 1, K 2, tog) has been completed and 16 stitches remain
Knit 1 Row
Break yarn and thread through remaining 16 stitches


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute, thanks for the link.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Where do you send them to?


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

One of our church ladies told us about them earlier in the year. Nothing seems to have come of it, but there are few of us and even feweer knitters.:-( I completely forgot about it till now. But we have no idea where to donate to.


----------

